# UB Tracker Mover product



## mossfitzg1 (16 Feb 2016)

Hi There,

I've been on here before about moving home and keeping my tracker with UB, albeit at their new 10 year deal of ECB + 2 to 2.5 per cent depending on LTV

However after contacting UB it seems this deal is not as attractive as it seems . According to UB, their deal for tracker movers is not ECB + 2 or 2.5 per cent but rather YOUR EXISTING TRACKER RATE + 2 or 2.5 PERCENT.

In other words , your new rate will be 3 to 3.5 percent for 10 years before reverting to SVR.

Yes its slightly less than you might pay on a new mortgage , but its nothing like as attractive as your old  tracker rate.

Worth Considering

Moss


----------



## picturehouse (20 Feb 2016)

Are you sure? Quoting their website:
"You cannot transfer your existing tracker rate to your new home, however you can choose our 10 year European Central Bank (ECB) tracker rate of ECB+2.00% *(3.3% APR variable)* for loan amounts *up to your current level of tracker borrowings*."
That's pretty clear.

Beware the uninformed UB staff. I have had to explain simple aspects of this product to some of them when inquiring about it, and have been given incorrect info. So you may have been misinformed.


----------



## mossfitzg1 (20 Feb 2016)

Hope so picturehouse, the rate was quoted over the phone but I'll call again and recheck


----------



## picturehouse (13 May 2016)

Did you get any further with this?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (13 May 2016)

The website is absolutely clear. It's ECB +2% for 10 years.

That is still a great deal. If you have a low LTV, the Ulster Bank mortgage rates for any extra money borrowed are reasonable. If you are borrowing more than €250k and your LTV is less than 80%, then their rate is very good. 

Brendan


----------



## picturehouse (13 May 2016)

Thanks Brendan.
Any inkling whether this deal will get better , worse or withdrawn anytime soon?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (13 May 2016)

I have absolutely no idea.

They had a more generous one and revised it about a year ago. I suspect that they probably won't change it, but I don't really know.

Brendan


----------

